# 4/22 Ochlockonee Bay



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Hit the water around 6:30 and scouted an area to make sure the wind wasn't going to be a problem later on. 








Lots of mullet and some good bait crashers from time to time. Had 3 good hits on the Top Dog but 2 pulled loose and one missed it. Caught one ladyfish on a gulp and headed back to the ramp to pick up little man to see if we could find anything under the lights.








Found 5 fish on a 3/4 mile stretch that took us about an hour to cover and then hit the main area we came for. Worked 1.5 miles according to Google Earth and picked up 15 more.
I took home 5 broiling sized fish (14") and 5 filet size fish(16-17"). Billys bag looked about the same. 
My half.








Then the fun began. The new ramp at the bridge in Panacea is sanded over BAD. Not a problem at high tide other than you have very little slope to launch a larger boat. We got back to the ramp around 1am and backed the trailer in the water. Low tide was at 12:45am. Put the boat on the trailer and the trailer tires sink in the mud and the frame is sitting on the sand. 4 WD turned on, all 4 tires spinning in the sand, and we can't move it an inch. Take the boat back off the trailer and step into the water by the tires, thinking we're gonna lift the trailer up, and sink up to our knees in mud. Billy tries to go head first in the water but his legs are locked in the mud. Billy loses both shoes and was able to dig one of them out. With the boat off the trailer and the F-250 locked in 4 low, I was just able to get the trailer out. Backed up again using a different line but only let the trailer tires touch the water this time. Winched the boat up on the trailer and the tires start sinking again. This time I'm able to get out but not after a bunch of spinning and digging. Definately not a 2wd ramp at any tide and at low tide, be real careful with 4wd.
2 trips this year, and 2 lessons learned.(both with Billy on board) :scratch:


----------



## fsmullet (May 2, 2011)

when are we going back to get my other shoe?


----------

